# Mona Lake Bald Eagles



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

I spent 15 minutes watching the bald eagles that hang out at the eastern end of Mona Lake across from the Veteran's Park.

There was 1 mature eagle and about 8 immature eagles. It is amazing watching these birds soar and dive at each other.

There were no ducks at all at the lake for the 1st time in a month. I wonder if the buffleheads, goldeneyes and canvasbacks are on their way up north.

This is the best time of year for watching the eagles as it's easy to see them and there are no turkey vultures yet which from a distance makes it hard to differentiate the immature eagles from the vultures.


----------

